# Stolen While on Loan



## crazychops (11 March 2014)

STOLEN ON LOAN - now sold on! please share this post! lets get him home.
 Chestnut TB was out on loan to a guy in Llanharry he has sold the horse with out the owner knowing who is now very upset, this guy has not hidden the fact that he has sold the horse to someone in carmarthen way please can you help pass this message on and find him, he has been reported to the police as stolen so anyone that knows or thinks they know anything you can contact the police.  All information can be found on the stolen horse register: http://www.stolenhorseregister.com/  This horse is called Cork Harbour he is an 18 year old French ex racehorse (he has a French passport).  He suffers with sever mud fever.  More detailed information can be found via the link above.  Just put in the name and breed and colour and he will come up.  Thanks in advance.  He disappeared a year December just gone.  Thank you


----------



## Patterdale (11 March 2014)

I've seen this photo somewhere else.....can't think where though. Sorry.


----------



## Bertolie (11 March 2014)

Patterdale said:



			I've seen this photo somewhere else.....can't think where though. Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

I think its been doing the rounds on facebook recently, maybe thats where you have seen it?


----------



## DebbieCG (13 March 2014)

His details were fairly recently shared on Stolen Horse Register Facebook and he is also listed on Tracing Equines: http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=2508

Is he listed with Missing Horses on Loan?

Have his details been shared on Horsewatch South Wales Facebook?


----------



## crazychops (13 March 2014)

Hi Debbie, yes he is listed absolutely everywhere. I cannot believe we have not found him in a year!


----------



## DebbieCG (13 March 2014)

Hi, just sent you a pm, thanks

Also keep trying to re-post his details on all the horsewatch fb sites.


----------



## skewbaldmillie (11 April 2014)

i hope this search goes well he is such a stunning horse keep trying!!


----------



## HappyHooves (11 April 2014)

presume the man who sold him on won't disclose to whom he sold or where? If you knew the part of the world it would help - if he has severe mud fever then a trawl of local vets could bring some info? Presume not microchipped?


----------

